# Gall Bladder removal...questions



## jbdare (May 13, 2007)

Anyone had their gall bladder removed?  A friend had emergency surgery yesterday and is really worried because she has heard horror stories about "digestive" problems from her co-workers.  Any help/advice here that I might pass along and help put her mind at ease?  TIA


----------



## redkitty (May 14, 2007)

My sister and my mother both had theirs removed.  Tell your friend to search the web about digestive enzymes and perhaps even speaking with a natropath.  It has really changed my life knowing more about my digestive system and what the medical profession does not really tell us.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lyndalou (May 14, 2007)

My husband had his gall bladder removed a few years ago. If anything, he eats more varieties of food now than he did before the surgery. Same thing with my mother years ago. I think it is an individual thing.


----------



## licia (May 14, 2007)

Mine was removed about 5 years ago and believe me, my life has been much better. I've had no problem with anything I eat.


----------



## kyles (May 14, 2007)

Mine was taken out about 7 years ago, all is well, I can eat anything I want, and haven't had any problems. I'm with Licia, my life has improved greatly since the op.


----------



## jbdare (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses.  Hopefully, her life will only get "better" as many of you have said.  Some of my friend's co-workers have had their GB removed and had told her they had many problems, especially with fats.  I'll try to present the other side of the story and maybe it will help!  At least she'll be better off with a positive attitude rather than expecting problems!!


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2007)

My wife had emergency surgery few years back. Thank G-d no problem at all. NO special diet, no restrictions, nothing.


----------



## YT2095 (May 15, 2007)

it`s not a Critical component, it`s job is almost redundant in western cultures anyway (not as redudant as the Appendix though).
it breaks down fats to make their assimilation easier (we don`t need too many fats now like out ancestors did for survival).
it also neutralises stomach acids because Bile (excreted by the gall bladder) is very Basic (Alkaline).

with todays food availability and variety, you can live quite happily without it


----------

